# CARE Ambulance San Diego



## SD EMT OPS (Feb 21, 2012)

CARE Ambulance San Diego is hiring Full Time EMT’s.

 I would like to highlight just some of the ways CARE distinguishes itself over many of its competitors:
•	$11.00 p/hr starting pay
•	Over Time pay after 8hrs worked
•	Medical and time-off benefits
•	Uniforms provided and laundered 
•	Strongest CCT program in San Diego County
•	Continuing Education (CE Provider)
•	Specific training and education geared towards Paramedic Preparation

Please drop by our office Monday through Friday, 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM and apply for an EMT position.

9770 Candida St. 
San Diego, 92126

When applying to CARE please have the following available for review 
•	Current Drivers License
•	Current San Diego County EMT Card
•	Current CPR Card
•	Current Medical Examiners Certificate
•	Current Ambulance Drivers License
I look forward to meeting you and potentially setting up an interview.


----------



## sdadam (Feb 21, 2012)

CARE Ambulance in San Diego is a GREAT place to work as an EMT.

Their Training and education programs are top notch and they will go out of their way to see you successful in your career.

They provide solid foundational training to ensure that you are a good EMT and then start to advance your knowledge into ALS / CCT with weekly classes on ALS topics and simulations to prepare you for your medic school application and experience.

You are expected to be a hard worker and have a positive attitude, and in return for spending your time in BLS with them they will do everything they can to see you successful as you move towards higher levels of education.

Adam Smolensky, NREMT-P


----------



## Wiggle (Feb 21, 2012)

Does CARE hire part-time?


----------



## SD EMT OPS (Feb 22, 2012)

Wiggle said:


> Does CARE hire part-time?




Not to start but the is the potential to go part-time.


----------



## SD EMT OPS (Mar 13, 2012)

We Are still Looking for EMTs...


----------



## StarsGoDim (Mar 13, 2012)

What kind of hours per week are considered full time?
Do you do 12 hour shifts?


----------



## gtucker (Mar 14, 2012)

what is the hiring process like ? is their  twenty four hour shifts?


----------



## SD EMT OPS (Mar 14, 2012)

come in fill and application... If i am available i will interview at that time.. if not i will call and schedule and interview.. if you get hired there will be a 2 week paid orientation. 

We work 5 8hr days..


----------



## Epi52 (Mar 14, 2012)

Not hiring medics are you?


----------



## GoGators (Mar 14, 2012)

SD EMT OPS said:


> come in fill and application... If i am available i will interview at that time.. if not i will call and schedule and interview.. if you get hired there will be a 2 week paid orientation.
> 
> We work 5 8hr days..



Can I schedule an interview for this Friday or Monday? I plan on stopping by 9770 Candida Street this Friday and filling out an application. I have all required documentation for hire, including my DMV H-6, health records, ect. Please let me know what works best and if you're still looking for EMTs.  

Thank you for your time, 

Byron.


----------



## socalemt250 (Mar 14, 2012)

*care san diego*

avoid care san diego probably one of the worst structured ems companies in california very un professional and the management isnt even mangement there classes are a joke they have no benefits and they only work 8 hr shifts they will hire anyone that submits a application so you will be working with a lawsuit waiting to happen


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Mar 15, 2012)

To the previous poster: They just stated they provide benefits. Does that mean they're lying? Are you saying you don't get any sort of medical insurance from them even if part-time?

To the company management: Do you provide primary 911 service?


----------



## Eeyore (Mar 15, 2012)

AnthonyM83 said:


> To the company management: Do you provide primary 911 service?


 Care is not a licensed ALS provider in San Diego County. The only companies eligible to provide ALS are AMR, R/M and I believe AmeriCare is licensed for ALS. Greyhound also has ALS but I don't think they're even running yet.


----------



## socalemt250 (Mar 15, 2012)

you can get there benefits through kaiser for the same price they charge out of your paycheck with out being employed by them


----------



## hammerizer (Mar 23, 2012)

I worked for care for six months and while everything that has been posted about them in the previous posts is true i must caution you about their management style. When i was there we worked 4 12hr shifts a week but almost always these became 14+ hr shifts, we ran calls back to back most of the time and the "quality" these calls was pretty low. Dialysis IFT Discharge etc
They do not give raises ever and you must ask before helping someone you have not been dispatched to. I saw many good EMT's get fired for things that weren't their fault. In my opinion management views EMT's as disposable. "One EMT quits and ten apply" said my former boss who will remain nameless. If your just trying to get Hours for medic school then this is one way to do it, i just caution you that you may find yourself fired if anything goes wrong. I was lucky and made it 6 months before i decided to quit, i gave my two weeks notice so they took me off the schedule with no explanation. Work here and you are meat in the seat and nothing more.


----------



## NewbEMT (Apr 12, 2012)

*Same as OC/LA?*

Hi I wanted to know if this is the same Care Ambulance that runs out of LA/OC?? I went to their open house yesterday and I didn't see anything there about San Diego.


----------



## Imacho (Apr 13, 2012)

two diff company's. No relation.


----------

